# Bronchitis vs Upper respiratory infection



## vickimcneill (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a Dr. that put both Bronchitis and URI as the Dx. Can you code both or would you code only the Bronchitis? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 8, 2008)

it wouldn't be "wrong" to code both - but "both" probably wouldn't be needed to support the claim.   I've coded both Bronchitis and URI before. 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 8, 2008)

I would code both since he stated both.  The upper respiratory system is from the trachea up; bronchitis is not part of an URI.


----------

